# Dividers



## 2forgetful (Feb 15, 2017)

I have read talk about putting in dividers. With dividers, if the males can see each other won't they spend a lot of time stressed. Will this shorten their life. If dividers has holes for water flow, then don't you have to have failrly high flow? Are dividers in a big tank better than say 5.5 gal with solid paper between the tanks? Would separate tanks, with heater and filter in each lessen chance of disease speading? Advice welcome as we will probably be moving and will have options to change my tank setups. Currently have 2 55, a 40 breeder. 29 bowfront, a 25 extra high and 2 3.7 with single males in each. Only fish likely to make the 900 mile drive with us are the 2 male betta.
:fish:


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

What type of filtration would you have in a bigger tank. ?

I prefer a tank for each one and the line of sight obstructed between the tanks.


----------

